# "Network path not found" while connecting WinXp client as domain client



## fahadlakhani (Feb 6, 2009)

well on my server ip address are as follows
I m running ISA 2004 & Active Dir on this server & this is my PTCL broadband LAN Address (DHCP Enabled)
IP Address 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server 192.168.1.1
DNS Server 192.168.1.1

LAN Card 2:
IP Address 10.0.0.1
Subnet Mask 255.0.0.0
Client side having this ip address manually assign
IP Address 10.0.0.2
Subnet Mask 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway 10.0.0.1
DNS Server 10.0.0.1
i can ping my domain ip address (10.0.0.1) & (192.168.1.2) but when i wants to make my 10.0.0.2 client as a domain client i see the user name & password required page n i put the administrator & give Password then it shows (The network path was not found)
now plz tell me the solution is there any thing ISA is blocking it or any other problem i personally think ISA is blocking plz tell me ur answer


----------



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

when you put in the username and password are you putting in

domain\username
password

rather than just username and password.

obviously the username and password used must be a domain admin


----------



## fahadlakhani (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Kid


----------

